# 510 losing even transponders etc



## barenjager (Dec 21, 2003)

I have 510 that for the past two weeks has been losing the signal from the 148 sattelite and the even transponders on 119 and 110.

There was a discussion a while back about others having this problem. I have tried all the suggestions---power cord reboot, pulling the SC, power button reboot, restoring factory settings. For a few days some of these things worked and when I did a switch check all the satellites and transponders were detected but then after a day or two some were lost. One day it found only the even transponders, today it is only the odd transponders on 110 and 119 and no 148 at all.

I have checked all the connections. I have a 921 and a 7200 connected to the same dishes and SW64 switch and neither of those machines have any problem detecting all the sattellites and transponders.

Has anyone else had this problem or called Dish and received a solution?

Your help is appreciatted.


----------



## barenjager (Dec 21, 2003)

Savage,

Thank you for your comments but I am using R6 cable since this was a Dish install. I also am NOT using Dish Pro hardware only the legacy hardware.

I guess I am really trying to figure out if this a software problem or a defective 510. There is no point in replacing the 510 with another one if the problem is related to the most recent software download.


----------

